# Occult Stool



## heatherwinters (Oct 21, 2009)

Patient was seen on one day, doctor performed a digital rectal exam and an occult stool test was done on that day with the specimen collected from the DRE.  The patient was then sent home with two more cards which he brought in the next day.  So I have one specimen tested on 1 date, 2 specimens tested on the next date.  How do I bill for the service?  It was for a colorectal screening.  

Do I not bill for the single specimen tested on the date of the appointment and just bill the 82270 on the following day when the patient brought in the two other cards?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 21, 2009)

It's been awhile, but I do believe the test done during the physical is inclusive.  To do 3 cards/specimens I think the patient has to take all 3 cards and the specimens must be from 3 consecutive stool samples.  In this case, I don't think the DRE and 2 samples from the patient qualify as 82270.  
Just my opinion.


----------



## heatherwinters (Oct 21, 2009)

So do I not charge for any of them?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 21, 2009)

_I_ wouldn't, but you might wait for other opinions...


----------



## Grintwig (Nov 3, 2009)

In my opinion you charge for what was done in the office only. So you can bill 82272 (82270) along with the office visit but nothing for what the patient brought back. 
but I could be wrong.


----------

